# Lady's dress watch under 700 USD



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Now I'm searching a lady's dress watch for my sister. 
She asked me to give her a list, so that she can pick one her like.

She said she wants something from a well-respected watch maker. 
She will shop a watch during her business trip to London, so I hope something available and easy to find there. 

Preferrably, white dial with brown leather strap, or something having brown leather strap
Maybe, round shaped with 33mm to 37mm in size, but it's open. 

She prefers modern design (may be something similar to Bauhaus style like Nomos or Junghans) to classic design, but it's not limited.

Yes...I know, but the budget is rather tight. Something around 700 USD.

She now has a seiko kinetic titatnium (40mm /10mm), which she took from me....technically not from me, but from my wife because my wife has already taken the watch from me then. 
She does not have any preference for mechanical/quartz, but I think a mechanical would be better as I believe she will take good care of mechanical watches, either automatic or hand-winding. 
Considering budget, recommendation for any quartz watch would be welcome.

Would you please give me some advise what to include in my list or where to look for more options?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

That's a tricky price point for automatics. Normally I would send her right to Tissot, but she may have trouble finding watches on leather straps. Tissot has several such models but I don't think they're as popular as the bracelet and rubber strap models so she might not find them in stores. Tissot's ladies watches are too small for your sister's requirements but some of the men's models are the right size.

Suggestion: Tissot Classic Dream








(image from Tissot.ch)

Otherwise, Hamilton is a great bet for availability and suitability. I'd suggest the ladies' Viewmatic, available in two sizes (34mm and 37mm).


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

I just found out she may extend her budget up to $1,200-$1,500.

Any other suggestions?



coastcat said:


> That's a tricky price point for automatics. Normally I would send her right to Tissot, but she may have trouble finding watches on leather straps. Tissot has several such models but I don't think they're as popular as the bracelet and rubber strap models so she might not find them in stores. Tissot's ladies watches are too small for your sister's requirements but some of the men's models are the right size.
> 
> Suggestion: Tissot Classic Dream
> 
> ...


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

At the higher price range... Maurice Lecroix quartz models (Les Classique Date is a personal favorite). I completely forgot about Raymond Weil! A lot (most?) of their ladies models are on bracelets, but I know some of the Traditional models are on leather.

And now we're in Longines territory. The La Grand Classique (quartz) and Flagship (automatic) lines are in her price range.

I've never handled anything from Frederique Constant, but that's in the same range - you can check the forum for comments on quality.

Ach, I'm out of ideas. Anyone else have suggestions? I don't know what brands are common in the UK stores.

Of everything I've mentioned, my favorite is the Hamilton Viewmatic. But as a Hamilton collector, I'm just a little bit biased... b-)


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

You may take a look at these ladies watches or as we say in Danish, Billige dameure. There you might find some inspiration that you can use in order to find what you are looking for?


----------



## geekchick (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know what brands are readily available at London stores, but here are some Oris and Mido models. They're actually men's watches because the ladies models are quite small: Oris Classic Date, Mido Baroncelli II & III


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't let a metal bracelet stop me from getting a watch. You can always buy a separate strap for it.

Jeannie


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

for under $1500, NOTHING in the world, just my honest opinion out of great experience, beats an OMEGA


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

asadtiger said:


> for under $1500, NOTHING in the world, just my honest opinion out of great experience, beats an OMEGA


And where are you finding new Omegas available under $1500? Maybe the very cheapest model (22mm quartz DeVille on leather) hits that price point if you can find a gray-market dealer willing to knock about 25% off the list price. If the OP's sister is willing to look at the pre-owned market, that opens the possibilities, but that requires a lot more research and caution for the buyer.


----------



## rambutan (Oct 14, 2011)

Bulova is also something to consider.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for all of your suggestions.
They were very helpful.

Here is a short list that I gave her today. (Sorry for no pictures, but I'm too lazy to find, save and upload pictures. I provided her with only links.)

Her trip will is scheduled in November, so I will let her know if I can find more.

So if you have anything to add in the list, please let me know.


Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Date-quartz (38 or 33mm)
Epos 4387 (31.5mm)
Junghans Max Bill -Manual Winding (34.2mm)
Mido Baroncelli Gent II M8600_3_13_4 (38mm)
Nomos Ludwig 33 (33mm)
Stowa Antea 365 (36.5mm)
Frederique Constant_slim line_quartz FC-220NW4S6(28.6mm)
Hamilton_Viewmatic Lady (37mm)
Oris Claissic Date (28.55mm)


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Lots of nice watches on that list!

Some caveats about the Stowa... You cannot purchase Stowa watches at a retail store. They only sell online, and build each watch to order; there's a 2-month wait between the time you order and the time your watch is built and shipped (you're not charged until the watch is ready, however). I ordered mine in August 2011 and received it in October 2011. Also, the Antea is a long-lugged case which might not fit your sister's wrist. Mine is the Antea Kleine Sekunde (small seconds), a manual-wind that is the smallest watch they offer; the case diameter is 35.5mm, but the lug-to-lug length is 44.60mm and just barely fits me (6" wrist). The Antea 365 has a case diameter of 36.5mm and a lug-to-lug length of 45.60mm. The Antea is a gorgeous watch and great value (I love wearing it on sunny days so I can admire how the dial shifts from white to silver depending on the light), but fit is an issue. The Nomos Ludwig may have the same problem, as the case design is similar.



sarasate said:


> Thank you very much for all of your suggestions.
> They were very helpful.
> 
> Here is a short list that I gave her today. (Sorry for no pictures, but I'm too lazy to find, save and upload pictures. I provided her with only links.)
> ...


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

Late to this thread, but for anyone with similar questions, I was going to mention Epos. They have a 31.5mm line with the ETA2892 movement. I think it's usually priced under $1000. I find it a very nice size, but maybe your wife may find that a bit small? If 31mm is not too small, there's also the Oris 31mm Artelier and the 31mm Sandoz HK series.
At 32mm there's also the Limes Phara with ETA2892, currently listed on Ebay. I've also stumbled upon Certina's DS Podium 32mm series (with ETA2824), which is now on my 'to get' list.


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

The 34mm Davosa is another option, priced around $700 on Ebay from a German seller. It uses a Sellita movement based on the ETA2824, I think.


----------

